# Book that most influenced and/or improved your preaching?



## thistle93 (Apr 22, 2014)

What book has most influenced and/or improved your preaching?

For His Glory-
Matthew


----------



## CharlieJ (Apr 22, 2014)

_On the Preparation and Delivery of Sermons_ by John Broadus. Be careful, though, some of the editions floating around have been dubiously abridged or revised.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## reaganmarsh (Apr 22, 2014)

Preaching and Biblical Theology (Clowney)
Preaching the Whole Bible as Christian Scripture (Goldsworthy)
The Supremacy of God in Preaching (Piper)
Preaching and Preachers (Lloyd-Jones) 

It's a toss-up between these for me.


----------



## KMK (Apr 22, 2014)

Christ-Centered Preaching, Bryan Chapell Amazon.com: Christ-Centered Preaching: Redeeming the Expository Sermon eBook: Bryan Chapell: Kindle Store


----------



## Marrow Man (Apr 22, 2014)

With Graeme Goldsworthy, it was really The Goldsworthy Trilogy that influenced me most (before reading anything specifically about preaching by him).

I would like to recommend this little gem, though: Preaching for Revitalization: How to revitalise your church through your pulpit: Michael Ross: 9781845501235: Amazon.com: Books


----------



## VictorBravo (Apr 23, 2014)

The Art of Prophesying by William Perkins


----------



## belin (Apr 23, 2014)

Between Two Worlds by John Stott
Christ Centered Preaching by Bryan Chapell


----------



## Alan D. Strange (Apr 23, 2014)

I'm late to the party, as usual, and all the good stuff has been cited! 

There is one thing that hasn't, however, albeit comparatively brief: The section "Of the Preaching of the Word," in _The Directory for The Publick Worship of God_, adopted by the Westminster Assembly of Divines in 1645, reputed to be chiefly the work of John Marshall.

This is a gem, setting forth in a short space what biblical preaching is to be and do. 

Peace,
Alan


----------



## Bill The Baptist (Apr 23, 2014)

reaganmarsh said:


> Preaching the Whole Bible as Christian Scripture (Goldsworthy)



 I picked up this one for $1.50 on clearance at the Southeastern Seminary Lifeway.


----------



## clark thompson (Apr 23, 2014)

I only use the bible.


----------



## reaganmarsh (Apr 23, 2014)

Marrow Man said:


> I would like to recommend this little gem, though: Preaching for Revitalization: How to revitalise your church through your pulpit: Michael Ross: 9781845501235: Amazon.com: Books



One of the best, indeed!


----------



## reaganmarsh (Apr 23, 2014)

Bill The Baptist said:


> reaganmarsh said:
> 
> 
> > Preaching the Whole Bible as Christian Scripture (Goldsworthy)
> ...



I hope it's not being discontinued. Perhaps they're simply printing a new cover or an update. Publishers are funny like that; when Lloyd-Jones' "Great Doctrines of the Bible" was released in paperback, I stumbled upon a hardcover edition at our local Lifeway store at 90% off. Same thing when IVP released an updated edition of their OT Bible Backgrounds Commentary, 90% off; and I just got another copy of Recovering Biblical Manhood & Womanhood 90% off a couple of weeks ago. 

But that's off-topic, so I'll add one more resource to our growing list: simply reading sermons from Edwards, Spurgeon, & various Puritans has been very instructive for my preaching.


----------



## Bill The Baptist (Apr 23, 2014)

This one does not really address content as much as delivery, but to those who are interested in preaching without notes, there are some valuable tools in here. Christianbook.com: How to Preach Without Notes: Charles W. Koller: 9780801091933


----------



## reformedminister (Apr 23, 2014)

Preaching and Preachers (Martyn Lloyd-Jones "The Doctor"). I find it so inspirational, I read it again every other year or so.


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Apr 23, 2014)

Preaching and Preachers by MLJ


----------



## Cymro (Apr 23, 2014)

Some have been mentioned that were helpful to me, so I would add one that is
inspirational to my own soul. In the BT book 'The Calvinistic Methodist Fathers of Wales',
there are two preachers that I return to time and time again. They are found in the 2nd volume
The first volume contains the history of the first generation of outstanding preachers. But the
second generation had men who were equal in power and the demonstration of the Spirit. 
One is Ebenezer Morris, a layman who was called up higher to the full time ministry, whose
voice charmed thousands in the open air services. Preaching with pathos, power and sweetness,
the unbelievers were reduced to tears and fear.
The other was John Elias,second only to the incomparable Rowlands, though some would say his
equal. This prince of preachers from the palace of the King, when he lifted up his voice in the open
air, could bend the listening thousands as a field of corn before the wind.
As I read these accounts, the fire begins to burn, and I trust that my preparation comes hot off the anvil.
"O Jerusalem,that bringeth good tidings, lift up thy voice with strength; lift it up, be not afraid; say unto the
the cities of Judah, Behold your God."


----------



## Bill The Baptist (Apr 23, 2014)

reaganmarsh said:


> Bill The Baptist said:
> 
> 
> > reaganmarsh said:
> ...



As I'm sure you know, the Lifeway's on the campus of the SBC seminaries also double as campus bookstores that carry all of the required texts. Usually when something like that was put on clearance, it was because it had been a required textbook at one time but the professor stopped requiring it or the class was discontinued.


----------



## Romans922 (Apr 23, 2014)

Preaching With Spiritual Vigour: Including lessons from the the Life and practice of Richard Baxter: Murray A Capill: 9781857928570: Amazon.com: Books


----------



## reaganmarsh (Apr 23, 2014)

Bill The Baptist said:


> reaganmarsh said:
> 
> 
> > Bill The Baptist said:
> ...


m

Very good point, sir!


----------



## Hamalas (Apr 24, 2014)

clark thompson said:


> I only use the bible.



Sorry if I'm being thick, but are you being sarcastic here? I'm hoping the answer is yes.


----------



## KSon (Apr 24, 2014)

Many mentioned above have been most-helpful. 

This book, Him We Proclaim, by Dennis Johnson was used by God to really sharpen me:

http://www.amazon.com/Him-We-Proclaim-Preaching-Scriptures/dp/1596380543


----------



## whirlingmerc (Apr 25, 2014)

I think "Delighting in the Trinity" by Michael Reeves has many good illustrations that have been helpful in talking to people.


----------

